# Poor Moose



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My friend from Rock Springs WY sent me these pics:


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

That is crazy! I have never seen something like that before. Poor guy.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

That is awesome, Sad, but awesome. I wonder if you take pictures of how it died if you would be able to take the skull??


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

that is a crazy picture thanks for posting but yeah poor moose


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, what a way to go! You got it right goob, poor moose!


----------



## shootinfool (Aug 18, 2009)

wow, what a find, and awsome picture!


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

That is an awesome picture. I love how it was all entact still.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nature is one cruel somebee.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Nature is one cruel somebee.


+1 

I watched some show on the discovery channel called something like "Monster Bug Wars." It showed a preying mantis eating the face off of some kind of grasshopper while it was still alive, there in not much mercy out of mother nature.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Man I wonder how old that is the antlers are bleached out and cracking and yet the skull still has skin on it?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Antlers bleach out pretty fast. And the meaty parts break down quite a bit faster because of bacterial activity that doesn't attack the bone with skin skull nearly as fast.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It happens, more common than you would think.




























-DallanC


----------

